# Accessories for 2014 Select S ?



## rhconcepts (May 26, 2014)

I just got a new 2014 Rogue Select S and the dealer tells me its a 2013 body style, is that right?

Im looking to get custom seat covers, side step rails, wood trim kits for the dash and maybe a after market radio, if I can find one that works with the back up cam. So when Im looking for accessories do I enter 2013 Rogue? 

If you know some good products for the things I listed please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

*Shopping*



rhconcepts said:


> I just got a new 2014 Rogue Select S and the dealer tells me its a 2013 body style, is that right?
> 
> Im looking to get custom seat covers, side step rails, wood trim kits for the dash and maybe a after market radio, if I can find one that works with the back up cam. So when Im looking for accessories do I enter 2013 Rogue?
> 
> If you know some good products for the things I listed please let me know. Thanks.


Have had good luck with autoanything.com. Lots of stuff that is custom made. For audio, try Crutchfield. They will provide free phone consults for as lond as you own the product. Also has very detailed descriptions for installation and custom blanks to make it look factory installed. Good help over phone for deciding what to get before you order.


----------



## rhconcepts (May 26, 2014)

well so far I have had added a Android parrot smart stereo deck and wired it up so the factory backup camera still works. I have also added side step rails for my daughter from CARiD. and I'm debating on custom fit seat covers vs having leather put on from the upholstery shop. only thing special I had to do with the stereo deck was to knock the 12 volts down to 6 volts for the camera.


----------



## rhconcepts (May 26, 2014)

https://m.facebook.com/2014Nissan?refsrc=https://www.facebook.com/2014Nissan&_rdr thats my rogue


----------

